# exterior 1 piece door jamb corner joins



## Kairtaka (Feb 22, 2010)

solid 1 piece door jabs how to join corners....re the profiles wont match up is there an easy way or do i have to cut/chisel out the end profile to accept the threshold and top jambs?


----------



## Keith W (Jan 26, 2010)

Remove the door stop molding on both the verticle and header pieces to allow the header piece to butt into the verticle pieces. You can then face nail the header piece in place from the "hidden" side of the verticle pieces.


----------



## Kairtaka (Feb 22, 2010)

as i said these jambs are machined out of 1 piece of timber...... is no mouldings to remove they are all 1 piece


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

you can either Miter it or remove the door stop section on the top/sides to accept the other.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like miter the top and rabbat the threshold. Rick


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe what Keith W meant when he said to remove the doorstop section was to CUT those sections away. I usually dado the top jamb 1/4" into the legs(side jambs). Depending on what appearance you want, you can either cut away the doorstop section on the top piece enough to butt it up against the side when assembled,( or the opposite way) or you can fuss with it and cut them both to give you a mitered joint on the door stop when they are assembled. I've only seen this done a couple times. It's not the usual with a single piece jamb.


----------



## Keith W (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, sometimes I type faster than I think. I like to dado the side also, it seems to make a stronger joint.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

If you look at any pre- hung units the methods are pretty much the same,. The head piece goes between the sides and rabbet in at least 3/8 min. so when you trim it out with a 3/16-1/4'' reveal on your casing it covers the joint .(also stops door from ever sagging due to splitting at top of side leg)The threshold can kinda be by your final installation. If you are setting it all in the opening as 1 piece then rabbet the sides again for the shape of the threshold a bit deeper and put screws going upwards into jamb legs.(and caulking) But thats just the way I have built a few thousand over the years. Hope I made sense


----------

